# Fall Nitrogen Program Questions



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to run this by someone before I put it into motion. I have a few spots that I need to seed in my backyard (trying to get rid of fine fescue in my TTTF) but I also wanted to do the Fall Nitrogen Program. It seems that it may be hard to cover all these spots up when applying the urea. In the event I can not cover my seeded areas, I was thinking of incorporating Milorganite into my Fall program. I could just do the front yard with the urea apps and do the below with the back yard but then I feel my front and back will be on different pages and have drastically different colors.

My first frost prediction as per the farmers almanac is around Oct. 26th in South Jersey. I though to maybe seed my areas in the beginning of Sept. and drop Milorganite down at 1#/N per 1,000. Then, 4 weeks later being the .5#/N per 1,000 of urea weekly apps until Oct. 26th. This would give me maybe 3 urea applications then I would put down the 2#/N per 1,000 of urea for the "winterization" application. Any recommendations on that?

Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lawndad, I'm not sure what to say. It seems like two conflicting priorities (seed vs. nitrogen). I would first determine what is more important and make sure you are at least successful in one of them. The idea of using Milo sound good since it has some slow release to it.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Starter fertilizers usually contain a lot of fast release nitrogen so I don't think there's any harm in applying it at seed


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

